# OK...for all you Redhawk Lovers.....WOW!!



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Sturm-Ruger, to me, makes some of the best looking revolvers in the industry. I own 4 of them and two are Redhawks. In my opinion, the Redhawks are the crowning glory to their revolver line. I don't particularly care for the Super Redhawks though. It looks like they took a massive frame and stuck a broomhandle in the end for a barrel. I must admit I see some appeal in the new Alaskan, simply because the barrel does not protrude past the end of the frame. But the other day while wandering through the Ruger Forum I came across this and all other revolvers no longer interest me. This guy took a lightly engraved stainless Redhawk, with a 14.5" (at least that is what it looks like) barrel that has been shortened to 4". If that is not enough he re-worked the grip to make it round butt style and made custom grips to fit it. I have to tell you, I am amazed that a gun, I think is one of the best looking designs to begin with, can be made to look this good. And to think....this is a used gunshow find costing around the $500.00 range. I would be proud to carry this gun in the field, with or without the engraving.
Before modifications









After modifications


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man that is a beauty for sure. I wouldn't know how to act if I owned that baby. That is one cool gun.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tex45acp said:


>


I saw one that looked like that at Gary Reeders yesterday. He had just finished it up, it had a 3" barrel though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

I wouldn't know whether to shoot it or frame it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Quick answer shoot it. Pictures are made to look at and guns to shoot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Agree I just never owned on that pretty.


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice man. I have. Barry Mowry custom 3 1/2" that's very functional, but I don't think I could bring myself to shoot that one. Mine detailed for about 950, I imagine that piece is leggings between 1500 & 2000. That's Sharp.


----------



## dobegrant (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a 4.2 .44mag Redhawk and it is a great field gun.


----------

